# new arrivals



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Hi all ,thought i would show you a picture of one of our serval babies


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

n'awwww I love servals :flrt:


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Ah, how lovely. :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

as normal top perfect babie :no1: how many you get this time? sexes?


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

One will have your name on it one day! There are 2 babies,one boy one girl.These are such loving babies,we were shocked that she had babies this time of year,most cats have them in spring/summer.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

animalsbeebee said:


> Hi all ,thought i would show you a picture of one of our serval babies
> 
> 
> image


awwwww baby one!! too cute :flrt:


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

They look lovely, I am still firmly in the lynx camp for when I get my DWA.. been looking at pet ones on youtube...not as big as I thought they were..mind you, caracals are stunning creatures too. We are going to Hammerton zoo tomorrow to look at enclosures (and animals!).


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Our lynx are miles bigger than the servals,we have 8 european lynx,much heavier bodied etc.Personally the temperament of servals is better than the lynx.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> Our lynx are miles bigger than the servals,we have 8 european lynx,much heavier bodied etc.Personally the temperament of servals is better than the lynx.


from seeing yours i agree, lynx are much bigger, though i also love them :lol2: sadly from what you say servals are much better choice for my first DWA cat.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

You are correct philip,if a lynx decided to be naughty you would have a big problem on your hands,their size,weight,teeth,claws are very much more substantial than a servals.Mind you i would not fancy getting a nip from the ocelots either,although they are quite small they are very compact and strong.


----------



## sykesy88 (Jan 9, 2009)

Aww there so cute, I would love to have a Serval one day:flrt:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Heres an updated photo of the cubs


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

They are weilding some scary claws for little fellas :gasp:

Adorable though


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

That kitten is adorable <3


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

awwww to cute


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> Heres an updated photo of the cubs
> 
> 
> image


if only my licence was ready and my bank had a far bit more in it. they look stunning i do love these like mini cheetahs (and i love them 2 lol)


----------



## ReptileGirl91 (Sep 1, 2011)

That is absolutly Adorable :flrt: 

Just a really curious question
Are these your personal pets or do u work in a zoo/rescue Centre?

Either way Lucky You


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

These are our own babies we bred from our private collection.We also have lynx,ocelot,snow leopard and jaguarundi .


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Ocelots and snow leopards oh my gosh! :flrt:
Do you have a lot of land??


----------



## ReptileGirl91 (Sep 1, 2011)

animalsbeebee said:


> These are our own babies we bred from our private collection.We also have lynx,ocelot,snow leopard and jaguarundi .


Wow :flrt:
I Love all them animals 
If only i had a licence and the money


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> These are our own babies we bred from our private collection.We also have lynx,ocelot,snow leopard and jaguarundi .


and they are all in tip top shape, real stunners the lot:2thumb:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Thanks philip,we have been tearing down and rebuilding enclosures,so next time you visit (to pick up a serval-lol ! ) you will see some changes.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> Thanks philip,we have been tearing down and rebuilding enclosures,so next time you visit (to pick up a serval-lol ! ) you will see some changes.


nice :gasp: i look forward to it :2thumb:


----------

